# Mug-based Hutch Found!



## RelicRaker (Nov 14, 2020)

I rarely dig intact Hutches, so this was a surprise. Embossed "Paul Drzymalla" with a Philadelphia address. "PD" embossed on the base and reverse. Lsted as 1906–1913 but no other info. Any thoughts on scarcity or value apprciated.


----------



## embe (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice, haven't seen that type of base before.  No idea.  How to pronounce that name


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 14, 2020)

Me neither on the name. Pretty sure it's Polish but doesn't seem to be common, even there.


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 14, 2020)

Nice bottle! And it may be a rare one. It's listed as PS1758 in the hutch book, but with very little info - not even a rarity rating.



			http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle%20Directory/HutchSearchResults.aspx?Primary_Name=Paul+Drzymalla&Manufacturer=&City=&Color=&County=&Mold_Type=&State=&Plate_Type=&Territory=&Pictures=&Region=&Start_Height=&End_Height=&Country=&Start_Width=&End_Width=&Bottle_Number=&Start_Marked_Year=&End_Marked_Year=&Sub_Categories=&Shape=&All_Embossing=&Rarity=&Front_Embossing=&Added=&Back_Embossing=&Updated=&Base_Embossing=&Comments=&Find_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes
		


You should email pictures and dimensions to them, as I am sure they would love to add your bottle info to their book!!





__





						Contact Us
					





					www.hutchbook.com


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 14, 2020)

Thx treasurekidd. Done 11/15.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Nov 15, 2020)

Great find! Please let us know what you find out about this exceptional bottle - congratulations!


----------



## sandchip (Nov 15, 2020)

Nice find.  Never saw the sided part of a mug-base that tall before.  Usually, they're about half that.


----------



## Mjbottle (Nov 15, 2020)

That is an awsome find!.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 15, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Nice find.  Never saw the sided part of a mug-base that tall before.  Usually, they're about half that.



didn't notice that until you said that but yeah, that is kinda tall on the mug base part. Michigan has lots of Mug Base Hutch's but none that tall. LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 16, 2020)

Here's the updated Hutchbook page for this bottle....




__





						Hutchinson Project-Search Results
					





					www.hutchbook.com


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Nov 18, 2020)

I have this bottle listed, but without details on www.sodasandbeers.com and this clears up some of the missing details.  I am fairly certain the HutchBook listing was based on my incomplete listing.  I got my listing from a pamphlet of the Frank Kendorski Collection.  

Drzymalla  was listed as early as 1890 as a bottler and as late as 1914.  I would say this bottle is an 1890s vintage.

Since I have never seen this bottle in over 55 years of cataloguing Philadelphia bottles and this bottle was not in the collection of a collector of West Philadelphia bottles, I can safely say it is very rare and likely one of two known examples.


----------



## EvansBottles (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm in the Philly area. And I've seen these before. They're not rare. Possibly a little scarce.
There are standard tall bold tops with the same name. As far as the height of the panels
goes. They are fairly common in the Philly region.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 18, 2020)

Sodasandbeers - Thanks for the info! The 1890s date is consistent with other finds from the site (incl;iuding the 1893 dated "picnic quart" of beer).   

EvansBottles - That's ok. It's a first for me, for sure.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

EvansBottles said:


> I'm in the Philly area. And I've seen these before. They're not rare. Possibly a little scarce.
> There are standard tall bold tops with the same name. As far as the height of the panels
> goes. They are fairly common in the Philly region.


You should alert hutchbook as to this typo. This is how rumors start. I have told them about errors and they appreciate the information. They say rare and you say common. Big difference. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 19, 2020)

Scarce or not, it's a great find.  I've only found 1 mug base hutch, here in CT.  Congrats!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 19, 2020)

bottlecrazy said:


> Scarce or not, it's a great find.  I've only found 1 mug base hutch, here in CT.  Congrats!


Just curious what one was it?


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 19, 2020)

McCarthy & Moore, Waterbury - CT 0274 in hutchbook:


----------



## Warf rat (Nov 27, 2020)

That is a way cool find!


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 27, 2020)

Interesting discussion on the rarity ratings on hutchbook...Ron has to rely on what he is told by the collector that reports it and many of the rarity ratings are suspect.  In some cases, the rarity ratings change with time as well...I know I have single-handedly changed the rarity rating of a few local hutch sodas by digging a single trash pit or privy with a quantity of the same (previously rare) bottle in it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 27, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Interesting discussion on the rarity ratings on hutchbook...Ron has to rely on what he is told by the collector that reports it and many of the rarity ratings are suspect.  In some cases, the rarity ratings change with time as well...I know I have single-handedly changed the rarity rating of a few local hutch sodas by digging a single trash pit or privy with a quantity of the same (previously rare) bottle in it.


Rarity ratings based on opinion? Not everyone reports their finds. Value has always has come down to supply and demand. Just ask De Beers.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 27, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> Interesting discussion on the rarity ratings on hutchbook...Ron has to rely on what he is told by the collector that reports it and many of the rarity ratings are suspect.  In some cases, the rarity ratings change with time as well...I know I have single-handedly changed the rarity rating of a few local hutch sodas by digging a single trash pit or privy with a quantity of the same (previously rare) bottle in it.



Ron said they didn't have a pic or a rubbing of the Hutch I found, so he gave it a "rare" rating.


----------

